# Trying to decide on a Hobie or Native



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking to buy a kayak after I sell my boat. If you have a Hobie or Native what DONT you like about it? Looking for a pedal type. Will fish it offshore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Hobie won't go backwards without a paddle. I have a PA14 and it has the turning radius of an 18 wheeler until you teach yourself some circus tricks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Hobie won't go backwards without a paddle. I have a PA14 and it has the turning radius of an 18 wheeler until you teach yourself some circus tricks.


A PA14 turns sharper (3 point style turn aside) and is faster than the smaller Slayer Propel.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Best advice is test drive both before you buy. I don't like the pedaling motion of the native. I prefer the push motion of the hobie. I'm not sure about shallow water in the native but hobie you can do small strokes to keep you moving somewhat.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

In the PA14, I've learned to stroke faster on the peddle that is on the outside of the turn and then slowly on the inside. Also, I've learned to lean to the inside as much as possible. These two things, in concert, make the turn a lot quicker.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I have owned both the Slayer Propel 10 and the PA12. I fished out of the Propel earlier this year for a few months before selling it and buying the PA. 

There were several things I did not like about the propel. First, the front scuppers sit below the water line and let water into the kayak and when you install the scupper plugs the kayak then holds water. 

Second, the propel housing takes up a lot of the available standing room and your feet must point straight ahead. If you prefer to sit when fishing it's not a big deal. I prefer to stand. 

Third, the rudder box allows water into the hull. It's annoying soaking up water after every trip. 

Forth, storage...what storage?

Fifth, the propel drive has a huge differential. When you are drifting the pumpkin will slow the front of the kayak and the tail end will slowly creep around on you. Maintaining a good drift is impossible. 

I could continue. But it's a simple choice from my experiences. 

Spend the extra money the first time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I had an old outback and got the PA14. It was too heavy IMO and was difficult to manage a big fish while pushing the pedals and staying lined up with the fish.

I sold it last year and got a Native Propel 13 and absolutely love it. Standing up isn't as easy as the hobie but it's still easy. (Jackson's stand up bar is a direct fit into the native if you want 1). The best feature is the reverse. I've used it to to horse bull reds off the pilings at 3mb many times and the PA would never allow that. Like Nlytme says, the rudder box leaking is a pain as well as the front scuppers (even on the 13) but it's a great trade off just to have reverse. 

I upgraded my rudder cable and went with the boondox rudder and it turns on a dime now. Not much for storage but it fits a large plano box under the seat and there's plenty of room behind the seat to put another box or cooler. I can't imagine needing tons of storage space for a 6 hour gulf or bay trip. 

Native makes some pretty awesome accessories for them too.



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

BVANWHY said:


> I had an old outback and got the PA14. It was too heavy IMO and was difficult to manage a big fish while pushing the pedals and staying lined up with the fish.
> 
> I sold it last year and got a Native Propel 13 and absolutely love it. Standing up isn't as easy as the hobie but it's still easy. (Jackson's stand up bar is a direct fit into the native if you want 1). The best feature is the reverse. I've used it to to horse bull reds off the pilings at 3mb many times and the PA would never allow that. Like Nlytme says, the rudder box leaking is a pain as well as the front scuppers (even on the 13) but it's a great trade off just to have reverse.
> 
> ...



Very accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackdaddycustoms (Jun 24, 2013)

I've fished out of the hobie outback and PA. the PA is heavier and a little bit less "agile" on the water, but the seat height is much better than the older outbacks. i did a seat mod on my outback with a jackson seat and its pretty much the only thing i fish out of now. easier to transport, fast enough on the water, stable enough in the gulf. i think the new outbacks have a raised pa style seat so that may not even be an issue. Not putting the others down, but i love my hobbies, As long as I kayak fish it will be in a Hobie.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Demo Demo Demo. The 2015/2016 model outback is hard to beat.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

bbarton13 said:


> Hobie<native



Backwards? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

PA 14 no brainer
Cons about the yak of yaks... it aint a boat and its heavier then most yaks or all... not sure, but well worth it if u want a yak. Now as for turning, speed, storage, and comfort. If you want a peddle drive this would be my recommendation.
- price
- weight
If you can get past that you will enjoy it Im sure.

Let me tell you why its a no brainer for me... stability! I have rolled every kayak I have ever been in. I like to stand while I fish and while standing in a PA14 there is very limited wobble or chime, pitch and roll. To me thats the selling point stability and I have never felt uncomfortable while standing in that yak. Ive even used it as as paddle board where I stood up the entire time and used the paddles to manuver. And sat down only to change location.

Both Native Slayers and PA hobies are Great but Ive rolled a Slayer while fishing for mahi hahahaha thats when I became a true hobie fan.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will have a pretty big budget for a yak after I sell my boat. Is there any big differences in years with the hobie? Native is releasing a new model in the spring there isn't much info on it yet.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Yes, the 2015 Pro Angler comes with H-rails and a skeg. I honestly see no reason to purchase the PA14, check out the 12!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I'll be fishing out of Navarre BTW.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Nlytme said:


> Backwards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it how it is! lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

For my style of fishing and 90% of the water I fish, the native is my choice.
The peddle stroke on the hobie was uncomfortable to me.

I'm waiting for more info. on the 2016 slayer ultimate FX propel.
Looks pretty bad ass on the web.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

barefoot said:


> For my style of fishing and 90% of the water I fish, the native is my choice.
> The peddle stroke on the hobie was uncomfortable to me.
> 
> I'm waiting for more info. on the 2016 slayer ultimate FX propel.
> Looks pretty bad ass on the web.


You need to come get my Ultimate and fish it for a while Bruce!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

azevedo16 said:


> You need to come get my Ultimate and fish it for a while Bruce!


 Mark;

When u get back in town, bring it over, we'll bass fish n you can leave it, Love to try it.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

The ultimate fx propel does look pretty sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

My two cents, I am 49, 5'6" and 165lbs and not in shape. I have a 2015 Hobie PA14 I purchased 9/14 I truly enjoy. Is it heavy? Yes, loaded out mine is probably 185lbs. Is it a pain to load and unload? Yes. Is it a pain to take up and down the beach? Yes. does it fish well? Yes. Does it track well? Yes, better then any other kayak I have used, especially with the additional 2 ft of length and the new skeg. Is it comfortable? Yes, I have spent 10 hours in her, non stop peddling basically without issue. The great thing is you have the ability to adjust your seating position allowing you to target different muscle groups when your legs get tired. Is the peddle motion good? Yes, supposedly more comfortable than bicycling for it is a more natural stride comparable to walking. Is it stable? Yes, very very stable. Does it have storage? Yes, more than most. Is it meant for big surf? Heck no! It is a yacht! Is it some of the most fun I have ever had fishing? Hell Yes! Would I would recommend the Hobie PA14 to anyone who wanted to fish the Gulf of Mexico for all species within reach of Kayak fishing and is not afraid about a 5 minute pull from the beach to the truck? Hell Yes, fantastic fishing machine! As for the propel if you are fishing docks and stuff inshore and need a reverse the propel has that ability, I personally just grab my hand paddle for reverse. Hope this helps.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Jgatorman said:


> My two cents, I am 49, 5'6" and 165lbs and not in shape. I have a 2015 Hobie PA14 I purchased 9/14 I truly enjoy. Is it heavy? Yes, loaded out mine is probably 185lbs. Is it a pain to load and unload? Yes. Is it a pain to take up and down the beach? Yes. does it fish well? Yes. Does it track well? Yes, better then any other kayak I have used, especially with the additional 2 ft of length and the new skeg. Is it comfortable? Yes, I have spent 10 hours in her, non stop peddling basically without issue. The great thing is you have the ability to adjust your seating position allowing you to target different muscle groups when your legs get tired. Is the peddle motion good? Yes, supposedly more comfortable than bicycling for it is a more natural stride comparable to walking. Is it stable? Yes, very very stable. Does it have storage? Yes, more than most. Is it meant for big surf? Heck no! It is a yacht! Is it some of the most fun I have ever had fishing? Hell Yes! Would I would recommend the Hobie PA14 to anyone who wanted to fish the Gulf of Mexico for all species within reach of Kayak fishing and is not afraid about a 5 minute pull from the beach to the truck? Hell Yes, fantastic fishing machine! As for the propel if you are fishing docks and stuff inshore and need a reverse the propel has that ability, I personally just grab my hand paddle for reverse. Hope this helps.


Your PA is the most well put together yak I've ever seen. I would own 1 again if it came just like it lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words. I really like her a lot. See you on the water!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Hobie.... you can fix it on the water if need be.


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Reverse is overrated IMO and if need be in a hobie you can turn the peddles around and reverse no problem. 2015-2016 outback all the way.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

How do hobie guys handle strong winds + current?
Throw in a strong fighting fish into the equation also.

I'm open minded, but how does one handle such a situation?


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

I fish from a Hobie Adventure or OK Scupper Pro. In strong wind and current the Hobie is great because you don't lose ground every time you need your hands to do something. That benefit is huge when fishing. If the surf is rough and I just want to troll or play, then I 'll paddle. But, I don't see that it would be any different in a Hobie vs a Native. Stability in rough water comes from a paddle.


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

barefoot said:


> How do hobie guys handle strong winds + current?
> Throw in a strong fighting fish into the equation also.
> 
> I'm open minded, but how does one handle such a situation?


The rudder is your friend. The very first time I took my outback out on the water I went with a buddy who had a paddle yak. It was a very windy day and he struggled fighting the wind while I fished and made small adjustments with peddles and rudder to stay on course and fish twice as much as he did. I knew from watching him struggle I wanted no part in that. To each his own whether paddle or peddle as long as your doing what you love and having fun.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I have fished conditions at 3 mile before that there is no way in hell a paddle kayak could ever fish it.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> I have fished conditions at 3 mile before that there is no way in hell a paddle kayak could ever fish it.


barton, that's what I mean.

I like to fish upper yellow river where u might encounter a swift 3-5 mph current...no way a paddle can keep you controlled enough to fish.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Are the weight limits spot on? I've been looking at getting rid of the wave runner for me and the gf 2 kayaks. I'm 320lbs and the Native from what I've seen holds up to 450 while the PA14 holds 600. Are these numbers accurate? Also is the adjustable seat on the PA comfortable for those of us that are "big boned"?


----------



## deerun102938 (Aug 11, 2015)

I sold a wilderness thresher and switched to hobie pa14s. I'm on my second one. I've got the 2015 pa14 and it's a beast. Absolutely 100% stand by hobos being the best bet. They are awesome. Fast enough and comfortable all day. And very dry. Being dry is my favorite part. I can stand in mine all day and I'm 6'3 215. Also the storage is great plenty of places to hide things and the in floor tackle boxes are nice. I've put in a lot of miles on my new one already and never feel tired. Plus it's great in current and wind..... Slayers looks cool but I think it's a fad that'll fade away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

If you invest in either a trailer or a legit roof rack system (if needed) the Hobie PA 14 in terms of being heavy will be a lot less of a worry. The Native Propel would be at the top of my list if I were inland and the majority of my fishing was for Bass. Otherwise the Hobie PA outshines anything on the market today. The ability to stand and sit with comfort is so overlooked by new comers. Being able to stretch the legs without worry of tipping your Yak is priceless.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

"Slayers looks cool but I think it's a fad that'll fade away".

Yeah, I remember people said that about computers and all sorts of other innovations.

You can stand in a native also, they have vantage type seating, under seat storage, you stay dry and you have better boat control. Hobies are great, but when fighting fish and current at the same time, how do you control something that only goes forward and sideways?

Natives go forward, backward and sideways, in my world boat control is everything.
I'm still leaning towards a native and waiting for some reviews on the new ultimate FX propel.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

barefoot said:


> "Slayers looks cool but I think it's a fad that'll fade away".
> 
> Yeah, I remember people said that about computers and all sorts of other innovations.
> 
> ...



Agree, Slayers are not going anywhere. This is nothing more than a Ford/Chevy debate. Slayers (Native) and Hobies are here to stay and they are only going to bet better and better.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

BVANWHY said:


> I had an old outback and got the PA14. It was too heavy IMO and was difficult to manage a big fish while pushing the pedals and staying lined up with the fish.
> 
> I sold it last year and got a Native Propel 13 and absolutely love it. Standing up isn't as easy as the hobie but it's still easy. (Jackson's stand up bar is a direct fit into the native if you want 1). The best feature is the reverse. I've used it to to horse bull reds off the pilings at 3mb many times and the PA would never allow that. Like Nlytme says, the rudder box leaking is a pain as well as the front scuppers (even on the 13) but it's a great trade off just to have reverse.
> 
> ...


Plus one on the info.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

barefoot said:


> "Slayers looks cool but I think it's a fad that'll fade away". Yeah, I remember people said that about computers and all sorts of other innovations. You can stand in a native also, they have vantage type seating, under seat storage, you stay dry and you have better boat control. Hobies are great, but when fighting fish and current at the same time, how do you control something that only goes forward and sideways? Natives go forward, backward and sideways, in my world boat control is everything. I'm still leaning towards a native and waiting for some reviews on the new ultimate FX propel.


Not trying to be a smart ass but how do slayers go sideways?


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I can get my slayer to go sideways when I'm at 3-4mph. It's more like power slides lol. Lots of fun when the fish aren't biting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

ChrisP14 said:


> Are the weight limits spot on? I've been looking at getting rid of the wave runner for me and the gf 2 kayaks. I'm 320lbs and the Native from what I've seen holds up to 450 while the PA14 holds 600. Are these numbers accurate? Also is the adjustable seat on the PA comfortable for those of us that are "big boned"?


I'm 315-320 and 6'10. My native holds me comfortably and I can stand and fish just fine when it's glassy. A little chop and it gets interesting cause of the lack of foot space to shuffle and balance. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

BVANWHY said:


> lack of foot space
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk



Biggest complaint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

BVANWHY said:


> I can get my slayer to go sideways when I'm at 3-4mph. It's more like power slides lol. Lots of fun when the fish aren't biting
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


bbarton;

This is what I meant, I read that on the web.

I read my post again and I didn't mean to imply it could actually pedal sideways. 1st yak to come with that up is the winner!


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

The hobies are a little on the heavy side, but they're nice and pretty stable. They will go backwards, just have to turn the pedals around


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

barefoot said:


> bbarton; This is what I meant, I read that on the web. I read my post again and I didn't mean to imply it could actually pedal sideways. 1st yak to come with that up is the winner!


Agreed lol


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Couple people said they don't like the footapace. Personally I think that is subjective to the size of the person. I'm 5'6 160 pounds and have no problems standing up fishing comfortably. Now I don't stand sideways. But never been in a situation where it would have been more comfortable standing sideways. 
I also think that reverse is underrated. Especially if your fishing inshore around piers and what not. Nothing worse than having to drop the rod and paddle backwards when the wind isn't in your favor.
At the end of the day though...demo demo demo like the others have said.
And any yak fishing on the water is a good time. He'll I started on a 10ft pelican for a year before I had the extra money to get the propel.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the advice. I ended up with the Native Slayer propel.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Thanks guys for all the advice. I ended up with the Native Slayer propel.


 I'm very interested in your feedback after your 1st couple trips.
Particularly how easy is it to stand and do you feel stable while doing so?

Looks awesome!


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

That is a SWEEET lookin yak. I'll be anticipating a review also. With bass fishing and inshore fishing taking up most of my trips I've struggled with this same decision.


----------

